
Show HN: Codegates – Learn Basic Coding with the Help of a Personal Mentor - JJseiko
https://codegates.com/
======
stephenbez
This sounds pretty cool. I do backend development and if I wanted to learn
modern web development or functional programming I could see myself
potentially using a service like this. (Of course someone saying they would be
interested and having a paying customer is very different!)

The pricing seems unsustainably low. If each person spends 1 hour with a
mentor per week, it seems like the price would have to be at least 5x more to
make any profit given that your mentors are expensive skilled developers.

For "Co-coding Evenings", when you request help, is it through a chat room? Or
screen sharing?

You may want to look into [https://www.bloc.io](https://www.bloc.io). It's
more of an online coding bootcamp, but a big part of it is having a personal
mentor who can answer your questions.

------
philipkiely
Just wanted to let you know that the second email-only get in touch form
throws an error: an alert "oops, this form hasn't been configured yet."

~~~
JJseiko
fixed it. Thank you again, that somehow slipped by me ...

------
angelmass
Nice, always good to provide more avenues for people to enter the field, IMO.
Is there a way to apply as a mentor? Or are you pretty set in that department?
I can’t find anything to facilitate that at the moment, but on mobile right
now.

